# Has anyone ever installed a beacon light on a skid steer?



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a John Deere 325 that needs one, but it doesn't have a cigarette plug to plug on into. Is there another way I can install one?


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

either hard wire it from the battery with a switch, or if you only need the light for the winter, go to napa and buy two alligator clips and a $3 cig outlet and wire that to the battery.

Adding an inline fuse is probably a good idea as well.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

going to install one today will bring the cam


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

kitn1mcc;746909 said:


> going to install one today will bring the cam


post some pics soon!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

the price deere gets and they don't have a $2 cig lighter?? my came std in my gehl


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

cat320;746929 said:


> the price deere gets and they don't have a $2 cig lighter?? my came std in my gehl


I got mine used, and its like a 2005-2006 they probably didn't have that available back then.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I'm not sure mine is a 2004 i looked at deere at that time and they thought there icecream was gold nice machine alot of nice features but alot of add ons that i got std that they wanted more $$ for don't know if a cif was option or not back then. but it's really not that comlicated to do radio shack has them they are cheap enough just tap off the battery put an in line fuse to a swtich if you want then put your plug there


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

I think I'll try that one day, but let's see how kitn1mcc does it first.


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

I would check with the dealer. When I decided to wire one on my New Holland, it turned out that there was pre-wiring already in place in the cab. Does your cab have a dummy cover over a hole for a switch already? It might be worth asking....


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

the new one
























video 




when i went to put in the bobcat switch all the allen screws heads were stripped out so i could not put the switch on so i stock on a cig plug


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

the older big brother with a L53 





























also i have installed whelen 800 on a bobcat on the roof

on a john deer i installed the light on the ac unit on the rear


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i have done over 15...usually with a LED beacon....there is power all over in them...


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

How did you wire that cigarette plug?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JaimeG;755643 said:


> How did you wire that cigarette plug?


I would either put a factory switch in the dash or just put a toggle in the dash

Keeps things neet and tidy that way


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

we got a switch from bob cat poped out a spot and wired it in


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

kitn1mcc;755723 said:


> we got a switch from bob cat poped out a spot and wired it in


x2


----------

